# Drumcross Farm, Erskine, Renfrewshire - August 2009



## RedDave (Aug 28, 2009)

I spotted this farm in aerial photographs on Google Maps, and it looked derelict. I decided to investigate. It's a short distance away from Drumcross-Shilton AA battery, of which I've made a separate report.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 28, 2009)

That's a really nice find, Red. Such delightful things left! Love that bell.


----------



## Sabtr (Aug 28, 2009)

What a lovely old building. I would give my left kidney for a place like that.

The ornate (in my eyes) fireplaces, the outbuildings and the actual house itself. Definately worth saving.

I wonder what the plans were for? Perhaps it was to be developed but never happened?

Great location with some very nice features. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Gorecki (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice find!
Love the old floor plans


----------



## escortmad79 (Aug 28, 2009)

Cool find, some interesting stuff to see there


----------



## foz101 (Aug 28, 2009)

What is the going rate for kidneys Sausage? You never know... 

Interesting stuff, old docs and paperwork and just general evidence of people is a good thing to find.


----------



## slick63 (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice find, there was a farm like that on one of the 'Who do you think you are' programmes. Apparently it had stood empty since the `50s I believe.


----------



## paulie_p (Aug 28, 2009)

thats a very nice find mate.



Am currently looking for something like this myself in the essex.

well done


----------



## V70 (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice find ! lots of interesting articles to look at


----------

